# 30 minute ..



## artisan soaps (Jul 6, 2009)

..


----------



## topcat (Jul 6, 2009)

I LOVE him!!!

Tanya


----------



## Manda (Jul 6, 2009)

Haha he's awesome!    what a cool idea!
For your son, does it actually work at keeping the monsters away?


----------



## krissy (Jul 6, 2009)

i made something like that for my dd when she was 3. it was an eye pillow. she always wanted to stay awake really late with dh and me and so we'd tell her that she could stay up if she covered her eyes with the eye pillow for 5 minutes first. she of course would and then within the 5 mins she was sound asleep.

i love yours!!


----------



## twilightluver (Jul 6, 2009)

uh oh...DD saw these..Guess I better get the stuff to make one..They are cute1!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

That is so darn cute artisan , what a great idea , love the tongue scaring away the "bad guys" . I am glad he is well behaved with the monkeys . You should sell those on etsy or artfire . They rock.

LoL at your first line. 

Kitn


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 10, 2009)

Lovely!!
What type of wheat did you put inside him?


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 12, 2009)

..


----------



## Artephius (Jul 13, 2009)

Ha! That is so cool!

I make rice packets to heat up in the microwave for abdominal cramps. Now I want a bed buddy! But...but...I'm not sure I can clean up my soaping stuff for long enough to get my sewing machine out...


----------



## Manda (Jul 14, 2009)

> But...but...I'm not sure I can clean up my soaping stuff for long enough to get my sewing machine out...



I SO know that feeling!!!! LOL


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 15, 2009)

What a cute idea! When my kids were little I made them a monster spray.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 18, 2009)

Soapbuddy, we had monster spray too!
I even did up a little label and glued onto the bottle.
It was just a spray bottle with some distilled water and a few drops of eo's. We had to spray DS's room every night before bed. It worked, and the monsters never did come back!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 18, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> Soapbuddy, we had monster spray too!
> I even did up a little label and glued onto the bottle.
> It was just a spray bottle with some distilled water and a few drops of eo's. We had to spray DS's room every night before bed. It worked, and the monsters never did come back!


Exactly!


----------



## rszuba (Jul 20, 2009)

genious..love,love,love it.


----------



## gekko62 (Aug 5, 2009)

Manda said:
			
		

> > But...but...I'm not sure I can clean up my soaping stuff for long enough to get my sewing machine out...
> 
> 
> 
> I SO know that feeling!!!! LOL




OK.Good to know I'm not the only one with a closet dwelling sewing machine.


----------

